# Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB (SpinPoint F3)



## ile (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

mich würde mal interessieren, wie laut sich die neue Terabyte-Platte von Samsung (SpinPoint F*3*) im Betrieb zeigt, denn im Test (PCGH 11/2009) war sie ja mit bis zu 0,9 Sone recht laut.

Außerdem: Wie stark vibriert die Platte? 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## D.Knatterton (24. Oktober 2009)

0,9 Sone ist schon heftig. 

Beispiel: 1 Sone ist eine Lautstärke von 40 Phone, das entspricht einem Schalldruckpegel von 40 db(A) gemessen mit einem Sinuston von 1 kHz.

       [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2009)

also in meinem rechner empfinde ich sie nicht als sooo extrem laut ....


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre sie auch nicht, aufgehängt in einem NB-XSwing.


----------



## R33p3r (25. Oktober 2009)

also mein Luftrauschen ist lauter las meine Platten von daher sind die 0.9 relativ also ich finde es nicht als laut wenn ich drauf achte oder den kopp daneben halte dann schon aber ansonsten ..... wenn du aber P/L willst dann hol dir die 1,5 TB Variante


----------



## paxtn (25. Oktober 2009)

Samsungs sind ja generell schon etwas leiser als andere Platten.

Wenn du sie möglichst lautlos haben möchtest, baue dir am besten eine Bitumenbox. Ich habe meine beiden 1TB WD Caviar Green WD10EADS Platten auch in Bitumenboxen und höre jetzt nichts mehr von ihnen, obwohl sie von Grund auf schon leise sind.

Bin eben Silent Freak 

Entkoppeln sollteste eine Festplatte am besten generell, denn wenn das Gehäuse nicht schwer genug ist, kommt es eben zum Brummen und das nervt manch einen


----------



## ile (26. Oktober 2009)

paxtn schrieb:


> Wenn du sie möglichst lautlos haben möchtest, baue dir am besten eine Bitumenbox.



Wie hast du das denn gemacht???


----------



## hyperionical (26. Oktober 2009)

Schauste hier : Klick mich!!


----------



## paxtn (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich damals an dem 2. Beispiel von hyperionical verlinkten Seite gerichtet und war auch selber einfach etwas kreativ 

Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach stellen


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Oktober 2009)

paxtn schrieb:


> Ich habe meine beiden 1TB WD Caviar Green WD10EADS Platten auch in Bitumenboxen und höre jetzt nichts mehr von ihnen, obwohl sie von Grund auf schon leise sind.
> 
> Bin eben Silent Freak



WD und leise, hab ich etwas verpasst

Ich hatte bis jetzt 3 Stück (die im übrigen alle das zeitliche gesegnet haben, wobei ich das unter "Pech" abstemple) und keine davon war leise!
Hab jetzt ne F3 und die ist leise, keine lästigen Vibrationen usw.
Also entweder hörst du schlecht oder ich bin was Lautstärke betrifft doch sehr empfindlich...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

Caviar Green Platten sind eigentlich sehr leise und kaum wahrzunehmen. (wie Samsungs, aber auf die vertrau ich nicht mehr) Aber mir eben doch noch zu laut und deswegen sind sie in Bitumenboxen.

Caviar Blue ist da schon etwas hörbarer und die Blacks sind nochmals lauter. Aber dafür gibts ja jetzt SSD + Caviar Green Combo (wie ich sie hab)


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Oktober 2009)

paxtn schrieb:


> Caviar Green Platten sind eigentlich sehr leise und kaum wahrzunehmen. (wie Samsungs, aber auf die vertrau ich nicht mehr) Aber mir eben doch noch zu laut und deswegen sind sie in Bitumenboxen.
> 
> Caviar Blue ist da schon etwas hörbarer und die Blacks sind nochmals lauter. Aber dafür gibts ja jetzt SSD + Caviar Green Combo (wie ich sie hab)



Ich hatte nur Caviar Blue Platten und die warn schon deutlich hörbar von der performence her zwar gut aber die F3 sind mir lieber 
Was stört dich den an den Samsungplatten?
Wenn SSDs nicht so teuer wären, wärs keine schlechte Idee


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

An Samsung störte mich nur, dass die bei mir ständig kaputt gegangen sind und da bin ich dann auf WD umgestiegen und da hat bisher noch keiner versagt


----------



## D.Knatterton (1. November 2009)

Am leisesten sind die "WD Caviar Black" von Western Digital.


----------

